# Canon i6500 reset.



## robert leleu (Nov 6, 2005)

*In this forum I found the following receipt to reset an i6500 printer* 

___________________________________________________
09-23-2005, 03:16 AM · #2
Bonk
Registered User

Join Date: Sep 2005
Posts: 69
XP


1: Remove Cartridge
2: Unplug the AC Power Cord
3: Hold down the RESUME button
4: Release RESUME after plugging in the AC Power cord.
5: Press the RESUME once within 5 seconds and release the RESUME .
6: Press and HOLD RESUME for two seconds or more and release it.
7: Press and HOLD RESUME for two seconds or more and release it.
8: Unplug AC Power Cord to set data.

Let me know if this works
____________________________________________________
*in my case it did not work.

The failure I'm experiencing is similar to the one reported in this forum as follows:* 

________________________________________________
charlie23
Registered User

Join Date: Jun 2005
Posts: 1
Win XP / server 2003

Canon i6500 printer, service error 5100 ?

I have a Canon i6500 wide format inkjet printer, which recently got knocked off a shelf.
Immediately after the accident I checked the printer for damage and ran a test print, which came out fine.
The next time I tried printing, I got Service error 5100. I have checked the user manual and have done exhaustive searches on the net, but I can't find any reference to this error code.
I took the printer to the local Canon rep here in Varna, BG. They initially got the same error, but we found that when the cover was removed the printer worked fine. This led us to believe that there was a problem with the switch on the cover (resets head to center to change cartridges when cover is raised)
However, they were still unable to overcome this problem, so I took the printer to a 2nd service company.
They were unable to get the printer to work under any conditions, which is still the case although the switch is now working correctly to reposition the heads.
Ink tanks are full and correctly set. I have reset the waste tank counter. Printer appears to power up correctly, and initially shows status as online but returns the 5100 error whenever a test page is attempted. I have checked all cables and reinstalled the drivers.
It may also be noted that the status light is flashing orange twice after I attempt to print, which should indicate a paper feed error although the paper is stocked.

I don't know what else to do, and there is no other technical assistance available locally. If anyone here has any information that would be helpful, it would be greatly appreciated. I'm a graphic artist and the machine is vital for proofing, can't afford to replace it !
___________________________________________
*I tried to reply one of the above thread, but they were "expired"*

_If meantime thes above posters have found a solution....I would share with pleasure and thanks_


----------



## SuperRoo (Mar 9, 2006)

*Canon ip5000*

Hi everyone this is my first post and i really hope someone can help because I'm totally pulling my hair out with this problem. I've got an iP5000 which has worked fine until now. Seems to have the same problem as this other post by Charlie23- "service error 5100". The printer has not been dropped, bumped or whatever,:4-dontkno just refuses to print, PLEASE HELP...






robert leleu said:


> *In this forum I found the following receipt to reset an i6500 printer*
> 
> ___________________________________________________
> The failure I'm experiencing is similar to the one reported in this forum as follows:[/B]
> ...


----------



## PaulLu (May 9, 2007)

Hello everyone! 
I had the error report 5100. Described below procedure with unpluging and pressin resume button really helped! Thanks ray: 
Sincerely, Paul


----------

